# informal rides query



## ttcycle (2 Sep 2009)

Hi all

Been checking out this section of the forums quite a bit lately....Just haven't quite gotten myself on a ride yet! 

Basically just trying to sound out which ones are best really:

Mileage probably isn't a problem overall especially with company but I would like to get more long rides in as I would like to round out my riding and improve on some skills overall. Have planned to do a longish ride 35miles + with friends once most weekends - last one was down to Richmond Park and around for a few laps and back home-about 50 miles.

I like the sound of Dellzeqqs FNRttC - but really suffer without enough sleep and the bank holiday ride suggested by TopCat1 sounded fun...

I cope well on the flats but my biggest weakness is any small incline or hill which I can usually struggle up but find it exhausting but love the descents. This struggling up hills seems to have gotten worse with training. Average out at 15mph on the flat but would like to improve upon speed.

I'm based in London, was quite fit and healthy (as was training for a race which I was too ill to do in the end) prior to getting swine flu and a chest infection about a month ago but since then haven't quite been the same! Trying to work back up to previous state of health.

So basically wondering which rides would be good to go on without rinsing myself out to dry and holding everyone back.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2009)

Well, the first three letters of your username gives the game away a little!
Mail dellzeqq on fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk to receive information to solidify your liquidity ttC.


----------



## ttcycle (2 Sep 2009)

haha apertif - more like substandard TT - was training for the bike leg of the triathlon but had to watch bitterly from the sidelines- make a better track sprinter I think then endurance type races - that is if i can get up to scratch (and better than before-hahah)

Are you suggesting I jump into the deep end? No softly softly approaches here?
The last time I went on a casual jaunt into the Kent Lanes with a club the gradual inclines nearly left me for dead for the first half and I am reluctantly forcing myself back to the club in the autumn...very reluctantly, so was wondering if there were any easier rides to build up strength.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2009)

Send an email - 'the force' will supercharge you. After the first one you'll be...W
well, just read dellzeqq's signature line...


----------



## ttcycle (2 Sep 2009)

Done and dusted...I can blame you Apertif for any wayward problems- it will be you wobbling away on the front tyre with the drink cycling...no wonder there is all this mention of the routes going wrong -- I wonder....Maybe see some of you on one of the rides.


----------



## ttcycle (2 Sep 2009)

CoG - sounds like you are a familiar - convert/convict to this process.

I don't think I am as much of a glutton for punishment as you regulars!


----------



## Origamist (2 Sep 2009)

The ride to Whitstable on Friday only has one hill and a couple of gentle inclines.


----------



## ttcycle (2 Sep 2009)

Sounds tempting but I can only do that if I am back in central London for 9:00ish - but may need my wits about me for a saturday morning test I got lined up and with the night time riding...I know I know, just wimping out here


----------



## redjedi (2 Sep 2009)

I think the Whitstable ride will be full up by now, but sign up for the next one early.

There's also the ride up in Herts this weekend.

New faces are always welcome and the pace is never too fast. 

No-one gets left behind, so take your time and others will always wait.

There's a Richmond Park thread on here as well, so if you want to meet a few faces outside of the formal-informal rides throw a post in there, you're bound to get a few takers.

These aren't training rides, just a way to get out on your bike with other friendly riders for a nice day.

I expect to see you on one soon


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 Sep 2009)

I think were forgetting to ask the essentials here! 

TTcycle, do you like kebab and copious amounts of booze?


----------



## ttcycle (2 Sep 2009)

I think I am all trained out RedJedi so a nice sociable ride would be good for a change to get back on track. 

The Richmond Park jaunt sounds like a plan but working the East end of London means I may find it tricky to get to that end of town - might be able to make it on the overground-what times do you guys get there for? 

DavyWalnuts...copious amounts of booze -'fraid not if I'm on two wheels and since this season of training I just haven't drunk as much as I used to - more of a straight spirits fan. Kebab...hmmmm depends...!! Though I have razor sharp insults and quick wit to match....


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 Sep 2009)

ttcycle said:


> I think I am all trained out RedJedi so a nice sociable ride would be good for a change to get back on track.
> 
> The Richmond Park jaunt sounds like a plan but working the East end of London means I may find it tricky to get to that end of town - might be able to make it on the overground-what times do you guys get there for?
> 
> DavyWalnuts...copious amounts of booze -'fraid not if I'm on two wheels and since this season of training I just haven't drunk *as much* as I used to - more of a straight spirits fan. Kebab...hmmmm depends...!! Though I have razor sharp insults and quick wit to match....



Some of the mouseketeers will get you back into shape on that one then! hehe!

Richmond park seems to be quite a local favourite for alot of us near to it and start times vary! Am always late, some are early!


----------



## mike e (2 Sep 2009)

TT sounds like you may have a trek to meet up for one of these rides, it's worth the effort though. Don't be fooled by Davy and his boozing and kebabing, I had the impression of someone who may be a slouch on a bike and was very much suprised by his turn of speed (until a slight mishap.) 

Everyone on these rides are super friendly, and it is very sociable. The night rides are a love / hate but beware you can easily become hooked.

See you on a ride soon.


----------



## ttcycle (2 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the input guys!
I'll keep my eyes posted for Richmond and such like rides as the overground is a direct line and it's not overly far to get home -ish -18 miles round trip daily commute to work anyway so a few more miles would be fine- how late are we talking Davywalnuts?...though I'm sure you'll leave me for dead at the inclines and hills but it can only get better!


----------



## redjedi (2 Sep 2009)

During the week I won't get to the park until 6.30pm, for a couple of laps. Weekends are usually a morning events to try and avoid the traffic.

These have only been in the summer so far, perhaps some winter rides will be called for this year.

But I get the feeling we're being hustled here guys 



> I think I am all trained out





> since this season of training


Hardly any of us "train" for anything (except to get home after a few pints after a ride), 

I think you'll be leaving us all behind quite easily. I think we'll need to get Team Astana Radius and Ilovebikes on this guy's first run, just in case he needs reeling in a bit


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 Sep 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Thanks for the input guys!
> I'll keep my eyes posted for Richmond and such like rides as the overground is a direct line and it's not overly far to get home -ish -18 miles round trip daily commute to work anyway so a few more miles would be fine- how late are we talking Davywalnuts?...though I'm sure you'll leave me for dead *at the inclines and hills* but it can only get better!



Haha, am not known for going fast up hills!! Only down! 

I think maybe ill suggest on the Richmond park ride thread on here about another one next wednesday? I would generally be there about 7pm. But some from about 6pm. 

Best check keep an eye on that thread and take it from there!


----------



## ChrisKH (2 Sep 2009)

The Southend Fnrttc is peasy and only an hour home on the train. No hills as such; well just a few and then you can just latch on to Aperitif or MacB when they're not looking. Couple of hours kip and you'll be right as rain.


----------



## ChrisKH (2 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> During the week I won't get to the park until 6.30pm, for a couple of laps. Weekends are usually a morning events to try and avoid the traffic.
> 
> These have only been in the summer so far, perhaps some winter rides will be called for this year.
> 
> ...



And if he's seriously good we can get the young Davywalnuts to do his stuff.


----------



## topcat1 (2 Sep 2009)

TT come and join us this sat, the doctor's giving us a tour of Herts. Train up,
45 miles, food drink, ride back, sorted.
tc1


----------



## ttcycle (2 Sep 2009)

what's this? I'm away for a few hours and this is what I come back to??!! 



> During the week I won't get to the park until 6.30pm, for a couple of laps. Weekends are usually a morning events to try and avoid the traffic.
> 
> These have only been in the summer so far, perhaps some winter rides will be called for this year.
> 
> ...



To dispell any myths - he is indeed a she. Tut tut aren't you a bunch of stereotypers?

No seriously, I have been training this year but have ben dogged with injuries and sickness all throughout so I doubt I'll be giving you gents a run for your money- feel free to place bets but that would be a waste of cash in my eyes, crap endurance and mediocre sprinting are my current forte...hence the need for longer rides- Team Astanta my ass...! Trying to get the miles in to just get stronger base fitness is the plan and just to enjoy it again as working up to a race and then not being able to do it has been a massive blow and just been off the bike and not making gains since illness.

Weekends up at RP are much easier for me to get to - last time with my run buddy we started from London Bridge at 7:15 so early is not a problem (though that was very early by my standards)

TopCat1 - When is everyone meeting for this? Might be able to come along if I'm not already engaged.


----------



## topcat1 (2 Sep 2009)

It's the sunny Herts ride 5 sept (i'm crap at this computing stuff) on the informal rides page.


----------



## mike e (2 Sep 2009)

Ooop's, we all had no idea he is a she....

On behalf on the forum a big sorry.

The team Astana is a long story but rest assured none of us will be turning pro anytime soon...


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Sep 2009)

Maybe the Richmond Park Rides could be rescheduled for Sunday mornings as the nights draw in? Did a cheeky lap with a mate of mine last Weds evening and could have probably done with lights tbh (although the weather was cr*p).

Look forward to seeing you out on one of these London(ish) rides in the future tt  Be nice to have somebody to keep me company at the back of the pack on hills!


----------



## ttcycle (2 Sep 2009)

Bloody hell! 5th of Sept?!! Where's the year gone? I'll keep an eye on it and post there if I'm able to make it.

It's alright MikeE - I find it funny that most people assume I am a middle aged man - that's quite alright but very inaccurate- I do have a generic username and wasn't offended more amused than anything!

Sunday at RP sounds great - sittingduck look forward to doing some laps with you and the others should I haul myself down there!

PS since I'm not a bloke the testosterone fuelled posts can be shelved thanks -lol


----------



## ttcycle (2 Sep 2009)

topcat1 said:


> It's the sunny Herts ride 5 sept (i'm crap at this computing stuff) on the informal rides page.



Thanks for this TopCat1 - unfortunately I will be in the middle of London at the time you guys start for this one -liking the plentiful cake stops- what a shame!


----------



## mike e (2 Sep 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Bloody hell! 5th of Sept?!! Where's the year gone? I'll keep an eye on it and post there if I'm able to make it.
> 
> It's alright MikeE - I find it funny that most people assume I am a middle aged man - that's quite alright but very inaccurate- I do have a generic username and wasn't offended more amused than anything!
> 
> ...



A picture in your profile may help any future confusion??

Although this is not always helpful either, for example I've met Sitting Duck and was very disappointed to find he looked nothing like his picture!!!


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> A picture in your profile may help any future confusion??
> 
> Although this is not always helpful either, for example I've met Sitting Duck and was very disappointed to find he looked nothing like his picture!!!



*makes papier mache sock-monkey head in a frank sidebottom stylee* We'll see next time then mike e!


----------



## ttcycle (2 Sep 2009)

Didn't have those big lips then? The papier mache head sounds great -I'll know what to look out for on the next ride! Who knows, it may well improve your aerodynamic profile!!

A picture for my avatar would indeed spoil the fun as I have a chuckle everytime I am mistaken for being a guy so it's no problem really!


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Done and dusted...I can blame you Apertif for any wayward problems- it will be you wobbling away on the front tyre with the drink cycling...no wonder there is all this mention of the routes going wrong -- I wonder....Maybe see some of you on one of the rides.



I'm happy to take the blame for whatever - most people try it on at some stage...
However, one does feel refreshed after time in the company of, say, SigSilverPrinter, alinaee, handbag, theclaud, tarte tatin, Marilyn, Charlotte...and one of the newer recruits, wheeledweenie - all of whom are some of the female riders who are addicts of Friday Night crack.
Don't rely on the 'men' (even though one or two are 'petit nature' - like me for example ) - ask the wise women wheelers in our midst for another perspective.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Sep 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Didn't have those big lips then? The papier mache head sounds great -I'll know what to look out for on the next ride! *Who knows, it may well improve your aerodynamic profile!!*
> 
> A picture for my avatar would indeed spoil the fun as I have a chuckle everytime I am mistaken for being a guy so it's no problem really!



Yeaaaah, not sure this is technically possible - not a sharp corner on me


----------



## redjedi (2 Sep 2009)

ttcycle said:


> what's this? I'm away for a few hours and this is what I come back to??!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Apologies ttcycle for the conclusion jumping, I'm usually a bit more cautious before assigning genders ro usernames.

RP this weekend would be out for me as I'm doing the FNRttC, but always up for a spin around the park usually (as long as it's not p****ing it down like now).

Mike, fancy coming down for a quick couple of laps of the park 

Apart from Sheffield in a couple of weeks (if they can ever decide on a day) there aren't many other CC rides planned until the end of November 

SD - fancy leading one in October?


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Sep 2009)

Hmmm... was toying with the idea of doing something around the parks of london but can't do 1st weekend of oct (sis and her bf coming down and also a christening to go to (not mine)).


----------



## ttcycle (2 Sep 2009)

later on in October would be good but will have to confirm closer to the time as have some surgery this month and depends on if I'm recovered (it just gets better and better I tell ya!)


----------



## redjedi (2 Sep 2009)

Good luck tt. I hope it's nothing too serious.

So that's SD down for ride leader in October. Visiting all his favourite ponds


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Sep 2009)

not a definite Luke - I don't really think I am strong enough a rider to be a ride leader but we'll see... all that guiding people in london traffic might get a bit hairy!


----------



## ttcycle (2 Sep 2009)

thanks for asking redjedi- nothing serious, just routine but means at least two weeks off the bike and more time for the old lungs to turn to iron during bedrest.

Shall we bring stale bread for sd to peck at?


----------



## ttcycle (2 Sep 2009)

depends where you wanted to go...the delights of a London commute in traffic - I quiet like it actually - that and racing other commuters..


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2009)

Otherwise I might offer the 'Monday Mouseketeer' i-player ride...ie: see it again...The same one but starting promptly, and catching some turning leaves at Burnham Beeches, cut out the Dorneywood investigation, Bisham Abbey (seen one you seen 'em all ) Littlewick Green = out + brutalist wrecked garage. In fact, an Autumn landscape quest.
Oh, and someone famous is bound to be staying at Cliveden so might as well scrub that too...


----------



## mike e (2 Sep 2009)

I'm liking this idea

"The Autumnal London Parks Ride"

We could choose a date in October, a Saturday would be better for me, and visit as many parks as possible feeding the ducks as we go....

I'm happy to lead or co-lead the ride as I know how to get to some parks sort of.........

Saturday 24th October as a starter for 10 ???


----------



## redjedi (2 Sep 2009)

Good idea 'teef. The Great Park would look great in autumn.


----------



## mike e (2 Sep 2009)

OK, whilst cobbling my post together I've not noticed Teef's in the planning..


----------



## ttcycle (2 Sep 2009)

Could have both on different days- though I'm not guaranteed to make both


----------



## redjedi (2 Sep 2009)

It could be some London parks heading out to Windsor for the grand finale


----------



## ttcycle (2 Sep 2009)

Would be a good ride - the 24th was mooted by Mike e - any objections? it will be getting chilly towards the tail end of October but that adds to the fun surely?!


----------



## redjedi (2 Sep 2009)

Just as an idea - Central London to Windsor, passing through as many parks as possible. 

Works out at about 40+ miles plus return trip.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> Good idea 'teef. The *Great* Park would look *great* in autumn.




Park and Ride comes to CycleChat. 

Burnham Beeches and The Chilterns are not to be sniffed at either...as an aside.


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> Just as an idea - Central London to Windsor, passing through as many parks as possible.
> 
> Works out at about 40+ miles plus *return trip*.



hahaha, hopefully not by train again then dear luke? 

I dont think thats long enough, you know we have to cover a 100+miles each time! 

I really like this idea of feeding the ducks in as many ponds in a day as we can! As long as its just bread and not sandwiches, then Ill happily feed away!

Could I suggest we start at Hampstead Heath though for the view? And I take it we will be doing a lap of each park? I mean, that is the right thing to do isnt it? 

And TTCycle, a women thats okay with kebab? Am impressed!


----------



## redjedi (3 Sep 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> hahaha, hopefully not by train again then dear luke?
> 
> I dont think thats long enough, you know we have to cover a 100+miles each time!
> 
> ...



No train next time, but while you were racing down to Staines, we were enjoying a nice cold beer.
You've also got to remember that it gets dark earlier in late October, so unless we start really early it will be hard to get the same distances in before you need night vision goggles to see the scenery.


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Sep 2009)

mmmmmmmm.... beeeeeerrrrr.......

Should be fine then if we start when Mikeeeeee arrives I think? Plus if the sun is setting and the sky is clear, the scene from Windsor GT. Park will be even more awesome! 

We should put a kitty together for the finest fish Dell's cat would want!


----------



## Aperitif (3 Sep 2009)

Start feeding the ducks on Hampsted Heath Davy and they'll run out of the bushes...

Let's not omit Golders Hill park then - there are terrorist Canada Geese there...as well as a mini zoo, perhaps with pygmy zebras - to make your bike feel 'at home' 

And Black Park - which has remote controlled swans don't forget.
There, that's about 150 of your earth miles...


----------



## MacB (3 Sep 2009)

jeez, you lot get worse, just read this and it's like an episode of 'Soap' only more surreal. Some one wake me with a PM when you've got dates and times sorted


----------



## Aperitif (3 Sep 2009)

MacB said:


> jeez, you lot get worse, just read this and it's like an episode of 'Soap' only more surreal. Some one wake me with a PM when you've got dates and times sorted



Why? 
Sorry MacB - we're just playing at being Northerners...


----------



## redjedi (3 Sep 2009)

Soap ????

_***wikis Soap***_

No, before my time I'm afraid MacB


----------



## MacB (3 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> Soap ????
> 
> _***wikis Soap***_
> 
> No, before my time I'm afraid MacB



apologies Red, you just look that old!!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Sep 2009)

redjedi said:


> Soap ????
> 
> _***wikis Soap***_
> 
> No, before my time I'm afraid MacB



Same here too! You old git MacB! hehehe!


----------



## MacB (3 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Why?
> Sorry MacB - we're just playing at being Northerners...



yep, it is the Strines ride 2015 we're sorting, isn't it?


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Let's not omit Golders Hill park then - there are terrorist Canada Geese there...as well as a mini zoo, perhaps with *pygmy zebras* - to make your bike feel 'at home'
> 
> And Black Park - which has remote controlled swans don't forget.
> There, that's about 150 of your earth miles...



Ohhhh! Thats worth a photo shoot!!

Mmmmm, 150 miles, plus return leg... am happy now... hehehe


----------



## topcat1 (3 Sep 2009)

But we don't pass the airport!


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Sep 2009)

topcat1 said:


> But we don't pass the airport!



theres one or two urban farms along Heathrow we could fly into if you want? Sure they will have ducks to feed while watching the planes take-off?


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (3 Sep 2009)

Last edited by Aperitif; Today at 10:27. Reason: Missed out the FNRttC 'vet' - Sig - sorry :¬(
and I can't make this weeks one

Right I'm trying to keep up , lack of food and breathing in chemicals all day has made me a bit slow.
Aperitif are you saying you'll be repeating our monday mouseketeer adventure?


----------



## mike e (3 Sep 2009)

Northern person seeks early date confirmation for a cycle ride...

We northerners like to be organized don't you know....

Saturday 24th October, Kings Cross, 08:04am

Can't get more decisive then that!!!

If too early I'll grab a coffee somewhere and meet later


----------



## Aperitif (3 Sep 2009)

Well, with you in mind Sig, (having said that you would like particularly to do the last bit), IF the ride goes again, it would pay to shorten it, include all the scenery, and avoid the speculative and whimsical visits. Besides, the wasp season will be at an end.

Even if you want a digested version of just the last bit, there is no reason why it cannot be a similar jaunt out of town, perhaps heading a bit further North W. Take in Black Park (for example), Burnham Beeches and then Windsor. Or, Windsor first in the early morn...Burnham B, and somewhere else. dunno.
A shorter ride for a shorter day.

* I keep going on about Burnham Beeches - it is lovely in the Autumn - as is a lot of the Chilterns...





Acknowledgement to chuckirina for the photo


----------



## mike e (3 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> IF the ride goes again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHEN !!! await confirmation...


----------



## ttcycle (4 Sep 2009)

You lot don't half talk crap...

Davy - kebabs depend on the 'quality' of stuff inside it - particular about my grub though I'm sure I can match you for amount of food consumed.

24th sounds good - how about everyone else? This is unless I've lost a limb or declined furthermore in the time between now and then...I wouldn't put it past me.


----------



## mike e (4 Sep 2009)

ttcycle said:


> You lot don't half talk crap...
> 
> Davy - kebabs depend on the 'quality' of stuff inside it - particular about my grub though I'm sure I can match you for amount of food consumed.
> 
> 24th sounds good - how about everyone else? This is unless I've lost a limb or declined furthermore in the time between now and then...I wouldn't put it past me.



If you think we talk crap on here, wait until you join us for a ride...


----------



## ttcycle (4 Sep 2009)

CoG - polite -ahem ahem like I say insulting humour...always good for a bit of banter.


----------



## ttcycle (4 Sep 2009)

So times and dates anyone????


----------



## mike e (4 Sep 2009)

ttcycle said:


> So times and dates anyone????



Don't look at me... I've tried:-

Sat 24th Oct, Kings Cross, 08:04am

You won't get much of a response tonight, there all night riding to Kent


----------



## ttcycle (4 Sep 2009)

I thought as much it's a FNRttC isn't it?

I may be able to get up to KX at that time-maybe a bit after if that time suits.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (4 Sep 2009)

24th looks good
doesn't interfere with fnrttc and theres not a london/home counties ride for october


----------



## mike e (4 Sep 2009)

ttcycle said:


> I thought as much it's a FNRttC isn't it?
> 
> I may be able to get up to KX at that time-maybe a bit after if that time suits.



FNRttC it is.

I can wait around at KX but the draw the line at more than about 4 hours.., it's not the nicest of place's.

Sorry, talking crap again..

It is Friday night and I should be on my way to London now.............


----------



## ttcycle (4 Sep 2009)

yeah it's the FNRttC - lucky bunch!!

If Sat 24th is a good time overall I can meet you at KX around that time maybe a bit later if needs be


----------



## ttcycle (4 Sep 2009)

this is what happens when you don't concentrate and try and do too many things - you post the same thing twice!!!! 

KX- ahh you soft northener!!!

Hope to see you then Sig- not out with the other tonight or you Mikee?


----------



## mike e (4 Sep 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> 24th looks good
> doesn't interfere with fnrttc and theres not a london/home counties ride for october



Boll***k's, I'm hi-jacking this ride and confirming it's standing:-

It's a definate, Saturday 24th October "Park's and Ride" nicked that off Teef, we'll probably have to start a new thread but for now:-

1. mike e
2. ttcycle (in some form or other??)
3. Sig
4. Who's next???


----------



## ttcycle (4 Sep 2009)

if I can't come in person, I will send a limb, on my bike in my place to cycle...it is a wonderlimb shame about the owner - even more amusing if it was an arm...

go ahead Mike e - you have tickets to book, people to see, 24th is it!!


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (4 Sep 2009)

right I've written it on the calendar at home so thats official


----------



## mike e (4 Sep 2009)

ttcycle said:


> if I can't come in person, I will send a limb, on my bike in my place to cycle...it is a wonderlimb shame about the owner - even more amusing if it was an arm...
> 
> go ahead Mike e - you have tickets to book, people to see, 24th is it!!



ttcycle don't take this the wrong way but are you actually a human...

I've got this sort of Terminator image in my head...


----------



## mike e (4 Sep 2009)

ttcycle said:


> this is what happens when you don't concentrate and try and do too many things - you post the same thing twice!!!!
> 
> KX- ahh you soft northener!!!
> 
> Hope to see you then Sig- not out with the other tonight or you Mikee?



Sig and me have been banned from riding every FNRttC as we were just too fast, we've been told to come back next month but on a shopping bike or a BMX...


----------



## ttcycle (4 Sep 2009)

No - I am controlling the keyboard through some sort of detached hands plugged into a brain like device. The arms and legs are floating about the room doing housework, reading a book and changing the tv channel - what wonderful multitasking

Wish I was a killing machine - that would solve many, many problems mike e

It's the end of a working week and my surreal, strange, dark and insulting humour is coming out in force.


----------



## ttcycle (4 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> Sig and me have been banned from riding every FNRttC as we were just too fast, we've been told to come back next month but on a shopping bike or a BMX...



Perhaps you and Sig can take it in turns in a shopping trolley controlled by bmx wheels?


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (4 Sep 2009)

bye for now I'm off to drink alcohol


----------



## mike e (4 Sep 2009)

ttcycle said:


> Perhaps you and Sig can take it in turns in a shopping trolley controlled by bmx wheels?



It's certainly an interesting concept but could still be quite fast.......


----------



## ttcycle (4 Sep 2009)

mike e said:


> It's certainly an interesting concept but could still be quite fast.......



as they say, it really is about the fitness of the person on the bike right, not the machine.

I seem to be doing a good deal of talking crap too - avoidance of work and deadlines

Have a good evening sig


----------



## mike e (4 Sep 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> bye for now I'm off to drink alcohol



I'm drinking alcohol and posting which is only ever going to end in tear's...

I too shall retire on this finest of evenings, we can resurrect our great thread in the morning, I might just book those train tickets before I've had too much to drink, been there before and have ended up in place's I never knew existed.... (that's on the train, not from drinking, or maybe not or maybe both..................

Time to gooooooo Byeeeeeeeeeee from mike eeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ttcycle (4 Sep 2009)

See ya - I must be disciplined and do my work!


----------



## ttcycle (5 Sep 2009)

Hi all 

Had my bike stolen this morning - see cafe or stolen bikes - it's a bike to replace the original stolen back in March/April.

I am wondering if I should get the same bike again even though the ride is so responsive and fun as I fear the bike will again be stolen in a few months- insurance renewal will hit the roof in cost next year

Real dampner - have a spare bike (nowhere near as nice a ride) but ride in Oct depends also on whether this is sorted by then.


----------



## DJ (7 Sep 2009)

I might be able to come on the 24th of October in between shifts!! It's me doing an impression of some one who has done a FNRTTC the night before and will have another one to do the night after!! 
Seriously though would like to meet up with folks and do a bit of riding I could always slope off to bed at some point.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (8 Sep 2009)

Does 'teef know we've decided on a date for a re-run of his ride


----------



## Aperitif (8 Sep 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Does 'teef know we've decided on a date for a re-run of his ride



...don't think he does... 


Do you mean the ride around the back of Maidenhead cop shop?


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (8 Sep 2009)

Aperitif said:


> ...don't think he does...


sorry, me and mike e were feeling sorry for ourselves at not being on the fnrttc mike e was already drowning his sorrows and I was soon to follow


----------



## ChrisKH (9 Sep 2009)

Do you think my wife will mind if I spend my wedding anniversary on this ride?


----------



## mike e (10 Sep 2009)

Hi all,

Have just booked some more train tickets......

Saturday 24th October

Hull to Kings Cross (fancy a change from St Pancras) arrive 08:04

Depart Kings Cross 20:00

Just short of 12 lovely hours to fit in a nice ride "Park(s) and Ride" ????

Sunset on this day, for London, is at 5.48pm, the clocks actually go back at midnight or is it 1am on Saturday night so this will be the last day of the year before you lose that hour.

Without too much delay, extended coffee stops, wheel breakage stops and the like we could ride out on Luke's route to Windsor via some nice London parks or we could head up to the Chilterns (Teef's idea). At some point it would be nice to be in the Windsor Park for the sunset, then we can hit the pub again, hopefully everyone this time, and then I could catch the fast train to Paddington (30 mins) so at a push might leave Windsor at 7pm, just checked and the trains from central station run every 30 mins and take 30 mins to Paddington, so it should all work out just right or something like that

Will probably need to re-title this at some point from informal rides query to whatever snazzy title be-fits are autumnal ride....

By the way when were all sat at the pub congratulating the person who kicked this all off it's ttcycle this time....

Bye for now all,

Mike.


----------

